# Plano tv sharp modelo 205L44w



## ernesto santamaria (Feb 23, 2008)

estoy tratando de reparar este tv pero no tengo información sobre el sintonizador que lleva ya que se lo retiraron, si alguien pudiera darme la matricula de este seria fabuloso, y si alguien tiene el plano se lo agradecere grandemente.
hasta luego.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Feb 23, 2008)

no lo ubico al tv ese te dejo un lisataos de modelos sharp y sus chasis.


----------



## ernesto santamaria (Feb 26, 2008)

gracias Karapalida por tu tiempo, te estoy agradecido.
hasta luego.


----------



## diego orozco (Mar 25, 2008)

yo tengo la imformacion que andas buscando .el tuner es el numero 1T5UF214.Pero a cambio del favor necesito que me ayude con el valor o codigo de colores de la resistencia R641 de ese mismo televisor.


----------

